# Sitz für Schlauchboot bauen!!



## MArvin123 (13. März 2011)

Hay Leute,  

ich habe ein Schlauchboot das 3 m lang ist!

In der Mitte befindet sich wie gewohnt von Schlauchbooten eine Bank aus Holz. 

Ich möchte mir gerne für diese Holzbank einen Sitz bauen den man auf die Bank setzten kann?!

Hat irgendjmd. von euch schon mal so etw. ähnliches gebaut oder hat irgendjmd. eine Idee wie man so etw. anstellen kann!?

Würde mich über Antworten freuen!

Gruß Marvin


----------



## Tommi-Engel (13. März 2011)

*AW: Sitz für Schlauchboot bauen!!*

Klar, kein Problem. Holst Du Dir den hier z.b.

http://www.shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p2758_Klappbarer-Outdoorbootssitz.html

mit Drehteller.
Dann einfach auf die Bank mittig aufschrauben.

hier mal ein Bild von einer ähnlichen Montage:







(der linke Sitz)


----------



## NickAdams (13. März 2011)

*AW: Sitz für Schlauchboot bauen!!*

Wenn es etwas preiswerter sein soll: Ich hatte mir einmal für mein Banana-Boot einen Mittelsitz aus einem IKEA-Badezimmer/Küchenstuhl gebaut. Der hatte auch eine rostfreien Drehplattform. Ich schraubte einfach die Beine ab, bohrte Löcher in die Sitzbank und konnte so den Sitz mit Flügelmuttern schnell aufschrauben. Das sah dann so aus:

http://img858.*ih.us/img858/6290/ebayphotos1701.jpg

Hier noch ein Bild von der Unterseite des Sitzes:

http://img193.*ih.us/img193/2031/ebayphotos1704.jpg

Einziger Nachteil bei diesem Sitz: relativ großes Transportmaß, da die Rückenlehne nicht umgelegt werden konnte.

So long,

Nick


----------



## MArvin123 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Sitz für Schlauchboot bauen!!*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Klar, kein Problem. Holst Du Dir den hier z.b.
> 
> http://www.shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p2758_Klappbarer-Outdoorbootssitz.html
> 
> ...



Ist der Drehteller dabei oder muss man den dazu kaufen?!


----------



## angel-daddy (13. März 2011)

*AW: Sitz für Schlauchboot bauen!!*

Hi Marvin,
wenn Du den Sitz samt Drehteller dann noch auf eine Alukiste mit entsprechenden Abmaßen baust(z.B. eine Zargesbox), dann hast Du noch richtig viel Stauraum! Kannst Du sogar abschließbar gestalten.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Tommi-Engel (13. März 2011)

*AW: Sitz für Schlauchboot bauen!!*



angel-daddy schrieb:


> Hi Marvin,
> wenn Du den Sitz samt Drehteller dann noch auf eine Alukiste mit entsprechenden Abmaßen baust(z.B. eine Zargesbox), dann hast Du noch richtig viel Stauraum! Kannst Du sogar abschließbar gestalten.


 
Das sieht dann so aus





(da wo ich drauf sitze)




MArvin123 schrieb:


> Ist der Drehteller dabei oder muss man den dazu kaufen?!


 
Der Drehteller ist nicht dabei.


----------



## angel-daddy (13. März 2011)

*AW: Sitz für Schlauchboot bauen!!*

sieht schick aus!

Gruß Martin


----------



## HD4ever (13. März 2011)

*AW: Sitz für Schlauchboot bauen!!*

hab mir damals auch so einen Klappsitz mit Drehteller einfach auf die Sitzbank gesetzt ....
entweder einfach so da drauf setzen, oder vielleicht auch ne Sitzkiste bauen als Stauraum wo du dann oben den Sitz drauf setzt ...


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (13. März 2011)

*AW: Sitz für Schlauchboot bauen!!*

Euch allen ist aber bewusst das er von nem Schlauchboot redet?

Dort sind die Sitzbänke ja nur "eingehangen" und ich hätte da doch starke Bedenken nen Sizu draufzubauen. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das die seitliche Konstruktion am Schlauch für Querverwindungen (die ja beim zurücklehnen auftreten) ausgelegt sind.

Was allerdings gut funktioniert, ne Alukiste die genau zwischen die Schlaüche passt und darauf den Sitz montieren. Hast dann gleichzeitig nen guten Stauraum.

Oder eben mittig unter die Sitzbank ne etwas breitere senkrechte Strebe die das "verdrehen" der Sitzbank verhindert.


----------



## angel-daddy (13. März 2011)

*AW: Sitz für Schlauchboot bauen!!*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Euch allen ist aber bewusst das er von nem Schlauchboot redet?
> 
> Dort sind die Sitzbänke ja nur "eingehangen" und ich hätte da doch starke Bedenken nen Sizu draufzubauen. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das die seitliche Konstruktion am Schlauch für Querverwindungen (die ja beim zurücklehnen auftreten) ausgelegt sind.
> 
> ...



Ja genau davon reden wir doch...Alukiste! Augenschrauben durch den Boden und die Kiste verzurren. Das klappt wunderbar. Die Zargesboxen passen fast genau rein. Ich habe sogar noch zusätzlich beidseitig Rutenhalter draufgeschraubt. Hinten sind auch noch Rohre dran, wo man die Ruten senkrecht stellen kann, zum Transport. Ich schau mal, ob ich Fotos finde.
Ich hätte die Kiste sogar über, weil unser Schlauchboot so gut wie verkauft ist. Also, wer Interesse hat :m

Gruß Martin


----------



## MArvin123 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Sitz für Schlauchboot bauen!!*



angel-daddy schrieb:


> Ja genau davon reden wir doch...Alukiste! Augenschrauben durch den Boden und die Kiste verzurren. Das klappt wunderbar. Die Zargesboxen passen fast genau rein. Ich habe sogar noch zusätzlich beidseitig Rutenhalter draufgeschraubt. Hinten sind auch noch Rohre dran, wo man die Ruten senkrecht stellen kann, zum Transport. Ich schau mal, ob ich Fotos finde.
> Ich hätte die Kiste sogar über, weil unser Schlauchboot so gut wie verkauft ist. Also, wer Interesse hat :m
> 
> Gruß Martin




jo danke! Fotos wären super!  

Vielen Dank auch für die anderen Antworten! 

Gruß Marvin


----------



## angel-daddy (14. März 2011)

*AW: Sitz für Schlauchboot bauen!!*

Hi Marvin,
hier sind ein paar Fotos....

Die genauen Abmaße der Zargesbox kann ich Dir auch mal die Tage nennen.

Gruß Martin


----------



## MArvin123 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Sitz für Schlauchboot bauen!!*



angel-daddy schrieb:


> Hi Marvin,
> hier sind ein paar Fotos....
> 
> Die genauen Abmaße der Zargesbox kann ich Dir auch mal die Tage nennen.
> ...



Vielne Dank! :m

Ist echt eine super Idee mit den Rutenhaltern und so!

Noch eine Frage wie viel hasst du bezahlt um das alles so hinzubekommen wie es auf dem Foto zusehen ist?!

Gruß Marvin


----------



## angel-daddy (14. März 2011)

*AW: Sitz für Schlauchboot bauen!!*

Hi,
das kann ich gar nicht mehr so genau sagen.
Eine Zargesbox hatte ich......neu kosten die ca. 150 - 200 €
Die Rutenhalter kosten ca. 20 € das Stück.
Der Sitz kostet ca. 50 €
Die Rohre, das Holz und die Schrauben sind Kleinzeugs....ich denke ca. 25 €

Alles ohne Gewähr!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (14. März 2011)

*AW: Sitz für Schlauchboot bauen!!*

Genau so war es gemeint daddy. Hat sich bisher bewährt und man ist nicht an die Position der Sitzbank gebunden.


----------



## alex 82 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Sitz für Schlauchboot bauen!!*

20 Euro Stuhl von Ikea.


----------



## Tipp (22. März 2011)

*AW: Sitz für Schlauchboot bauen!!*



alex 82 schrieb:


> 20 Euro Stuhl von Ikea.



Sieht sehr gut aus! So ein Boot hätte ich auch gern.
Weisst du noch, was dich das Boot, so wie es da aussieht gekostet hat?


----------



## MArvin123 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Sitz für Schlauchboot bauen!!*



alex 82 schrieb:


> 20 Euro Stuhl von Ikea.



Sieht echt verdammt gut aus! Das Problem bei mir ist nur das ich noch Rudern muss! xD hättse ne Idee wie man das trotzdem machen könnte?!

Gruß Mavin


----------



## alex 82 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Sitz für Schlauchboot bauen!!*

Mit Hafentrailer,Hochdruckpumpe und dem zubehör Ca. 1300 Euros.


----------



## ZANDERTHOR (22. März 2011)

*AW: Sitz für Schlauchboot bauen!!*

moinsen! 

mich würde das auch mal interessieren! ich bin ebenfalls auf der suche nach einer geeigneten sitzmöglichkeit!

am besten wäre was was man jederzeit wieder abschrauben könnte, weil ich im moment noch davon abhängig bin mein boot nach dem fischen wieder zusammen zu falten und den holzboden rauszunehmen! 

dieser stuhl von ikea wär ja auch schon mal ne möglichkeit!

hast du das brett wo der stuhl draufgeschraubt is, lose auf dem boden liegen? so dass man es jederzeit und einfach wieder rausnehmen kann?

gruss jan


----------



## alex 82 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Sitz für Schlauchboot bauen!!*

MArvin123

Wenn du ein Holz oder Aluboden hast, dann ist es recht eifach so ein Stuhl zu montren. Meiner hatt ein Hochdruckboden, da muste ich mir was eifallen lassen. Besorg dir ein drehstuhl zb. Ickea, lass die rollen unten weg und probir auf dem Wasser in welher Position du beqemer rudern kanst. Markire die stelle auf dem Boden, bohre die Füse und den boden auf und fexire den Stuhl mit senk oder flachkopfschrauben. Es gibt viele möglichkeiten ein sitz zu montiren, auch wenn es ein schlauhboot ist, letzendlich must du wissen was dir besser past. Meine persönlich meinung ist, das der drehstuhl weniger platz wegnimmt als eine Alukiste und mann kann sich um 360grad drehen ohne stendig über die Kiste drübersteigen zu müssen.
 Probir einfach aus! Gruß Alex.


----------



## alex 82 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Sitz für Schlauchboot bauen!!*

MArvin123

Moin Jan!

Die Sibdruckplatte ist zwieschen den Schleuchen und den Luftboden  eingeklemmt. Seitlich auf den plattenkanten ist Rohrisolirung angebracht  um die Schleuche zu schützen. Drehstuhl mit Flügelmuttern fexiren. Der  Stuhl von mir lesst sich in drei teile zerlege, ist nur  zusammengeschtekt.


----------



## eddypass (22. März 2011)

*AW: Sitz für Schlauchboot bauen!!*



alex 82 schrieb:


> 20 Euro Stuhl von Ikea.


Hallo! Sieht SUPER aus! #6#6#6Wie lang ist dein Schlauchboot?


----------



## alex 82 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Sitz für Schlauchboot bauen!!*

eddypass

Jets Marivent 320


----------



## eddypass (22. März 2011)

*AW: Sitz für Schlauchboot bauen!!*

ich habe SUZUMAR 360. sehr gute Idee. werde auch so bauen.


----------



## Tipp (23. März 2011)

*AW: Sitz für Schlauchboot bauen!!*



alex 82 schrieb:


> MArvin123
> 
> Moin Jan!
> 
> Die Sibdruckplatte ist zwieschen den Schleuchen und den Luftboden  eingeklemmt. Seitlich auf den plattenkanten ist Rohrisolirung angebracht  um die Schleuche zu schützen. Drehstuhl mit Flügelmuttern fexiren. Der  Stuhl von mir lesst sich in drei teile zerlege, ist nur  zusammengeschtekt.



Du bist echt n Tüfftler. Vor allem die Idee mit der Rohrisolierung an den Kanten finde ich echt gut.
Respekt, gut gelöst!


----------



## ZANDERTHOR (23. März 2011)

*AW: Sitz für Schlauchboot bauen!!*

@ alex82

wie verhält es sich denn wenn du fährst? wenn das wasser ein bischen wellig ist!

ich hab ein 4 teiligen holzboden im schlauchboot! kann ich den einfach auf den boden montieren ohne dass ich angst haben muss dass der stuhl mir wegreisst, wenn ich beim fahren darauf sitze?

gruss jan


----------



## alex 82 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Sitz für Schlauchboot bauen!!*

ZANDERTHOR

Auf Binnengewesser funktionirt es ganz gut, das mit dem größeren Wellen habe ich noch nicht getestet. Will dieses Jahr auf Fehmarn, mal guken was dabei rauskomt.  Mit dem boden wird warscheinlich nichts passiren, die dinger krigt mann ohne luft mit mühe schon rein und wenn das boot aufgepumpt ist, sind sie richtig verkeilt.


----------

